# HELP My computer turns itself off...



## RandB (Aug 13, 2002)

We have a Compaq computer with Windows XP. For the last few weeks, it will just randomly close down while I am online. Not just close Internet explorer, the whole Windows shuts down. A box pops up saying "ccApp" shutting down, then boom, everything goes. It generally happens while I have been on the computer for about an hour, but if I restart, it happens again much sooner. It has Internet Explorer 6.0, I ran a supposed fix for that, by typing in Run, sfc /scannow. I thought that had worked, but it did shut down again today. It is very frustrating !!!!! Does anybody know what would cause this ccApp to just randomly shut down my computer ??

Thanks!


----------



## snv1492 (Jun 9, 2007)

RandB said:


> We have a Compaq computer with Windows XP. For the last few weeks, it will just randomly close down while I am online. Not just close Internet explorer, the whole Windows shuts down. A box pops up saying "ccApp" shutting down, then boom, everything goes. It generally happens while I have been on the computer for about an hour, but if I restart, it happens again much sooner. It has Internet Explorer 6.0, I ran a supposed fix for that, by typing in Run, sfc /scannow. I thought that had worked, but it did shut down again today. It is very frustrating !!!!! Does anybody know what would cause this ccApp to just randomly shut down my computer ??
> 
> Thanks!


There is probably more information in your system log. To view the log click start >> run and type this in the box: eventvwr.msc

Scroll through the Application and System logs for warnings or errors that happened before it turned itself off.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

RandB said:


> For the last few weeks, it will just randomly close down while I am online. Not just close Internet explorer, the whole Windows shuts down. A box pops up saying "ccApp" shutting down, then boom, everything goes.


It sure sounds like a heat problem. 

My best guess is that your processor fan is either not turning or the processor heatsink (the metal thing with fins under the fan) is matted with dust. Open your case and inspect your processor fan. 

If it's turning, remove the fan assembly from the processor, then remove the fan from the heatsink so you can clean it.

If it's not turning, replace the entire fan assembly.

Also, check your power supply fan to verify that it's turning. You will see the fan on the back of your case. Put your hand over the fan to see if it's putting out a breeze or not.


----------



## doc623 (Jun 7, 2004)

snv1492 said:


> There is probably more information in your system log. To view the log click start >> run and type this in the box: eventvwr.msc
> 
> Scroll through the Application and System logs for warnings or errors that happened before it turned itself off.


And if you find that it says 'application error' then what?
Or in system log is info given that an error of the atapi source is noted what does it mean?
Microsoft help center is no help.


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

It is definitely a Semantic thing Norton System works.

You can go to their website and see if the FAQ's will help you more.

Since you know all the details, it would be easier.

L:


----------



## Mechanic Intern (Jun 10, 2007)

Nevada said:


> It sure sounds like a heat problem.
> 
> My best guess is that your processor fan is either not turning or the processor heatsink (the metal thing with fins under the fan) is matted with dust. Open your case and inspect your processor fan.
> 
> ...


*sigh* I don't know what you're thinking, but if it were a heat issue the CPU would be completely fried by now and the comp wouldn't work at all! It cannot be heat; all CPUs that require a fan on top of the heatsink will flat out die if they over heat... Hang on... It just occured to me; there may be a "shutdown temp" setting in the BIOS.. But that wouldn't be causing an application error like the one she's described.


----------



## morrowsmowers (Jun 14, 2004)

We had the exact same problem with a Compaq that I recently rebuilt. My son used it once and bingo -- I started shutting down every so often all day Saturday and into Sunday. What we found was that something that he downloaded caused a conflict -- we had to right click on "My Computer" then go to the advanced tab and uncheck restart after an error. This caused the computer to bring up a blue screen with the full error stated and just stop at that point. We found that the error had to do with conflicts running at the same time and were told to run "msconfig" and uncheck all of the things that we didn't really want to start up each time. Since then, we have played with settings under "msconfig" and have never had the problem again -- I believe that problem was a conflict between a video player program my son downloaded and Skype programming but that is just a guess -- we removed his download (uninstalled) and I have turned off Skype from automatically loading/starting.

Ken in Glassboro, NJ


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Mechanic Intern said:


> *sigh* I don't know what you're thinking, but if it were a heat issue the CPU would be completely fried by now and the comp wouldn't work at all! It cannot be heat; all CPUs that require a fan on top of the heatsink will flat out die if they over heat... Hang on... It just occured to me; there may be a "shutdown temp" setting in the BIOS.. But that wouldn't be causing an application error like the one she's described.


Yes, since it seems to be an orderly shutdown it is most probably the shutdown utility in the CMOS.

However, CPUs bounce back pretty well after overheating. They lock-up, but it normally doesn't fry them. Besides, a stopped or clogged fan loses a lot of the cooling capacity, but not necessarily all.

Back in the PentiumII & PentiumIII days Gateway wasn't shipping computers with processor fans at all. They reasoned that processor fan failure was causing a lot of service problems. Instead, they simply installed a huge heatsink on the processor. That way there were no moving parts to fail.


----------



## snv1492 (Jun 9, 2007)

doc623 said:


> And if you find that it says 'application error' then what?


Then you report back here with that information.  



> Or in system log is info given that an error of the atapi source is noted what does it mean?


It means something is wrong with one of your drives plugged into the atapi connector, its controller on the motherboard, or the cable that connects the two. It could either be a hard drive or optical drive problem. If it's an optical drive problem it will not cause the computer to turn off.



> Microsoft help center is no help.


It never is.



> It is definitely a Semantic thing Norton System works.


ccApp is related to Norton, that doesn't mean the problem is. I'm inclined to agree with the over heating problem at this point. The computer looks like its shutting itself down normally, just without warning. It could be something as simple making sure the air vents aren't blocked.


----------



## bjba (Feb 18, 2003)

Set the heat issue to rest one way or another. Download MBM 5 (freeware) at Major Geeks http://www.majorgeeks.com/download.php?det=311 the system temps are displayed in the tray at the lower right.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

bjba said:


> Download MBM 5 (freeware)


I just tried it, but it doesn't list my mainboard. I selected the closest mainboard in there, but it gave bogus data (no surprise there). I don't think most computer users have a clue what mainboard they might have anyway. 

Actually, CPU heat & fan rpm information is available in the CMOS setup anyway. Look around for something like PC Health, Environmental, or something similar. You'll see your CPU & case temps, your processor fan rpms, and the overtemp shutdown settings in there somewhere.


----------



## bjba (Feb 18, 2003)

> I don't think most computer users have a clue what mainboard they might have anyway.


That is like not knowing whether one drives a Ford or Chevrolet. After testing MBM 5 against proprietary motherboard software it has proven quite accurate.
It is accurate when compared to front panel results as well. Never occurred to me one would not know where the motherboard came from or would not research it.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

bjba said:


> Never occurred to me one would not know where the motherboard came from or would not research it.


Many computer users have no clue what a mainboard is, and couldn't even swear to the fact that they have one. It's the same with cars, if you asked typical drivers to enter their engine block size, most wouldn't have any idea what to enter. That should be no surprise. The mainboard is an "under the hood" item to most people.

Keep in mind that this computer forum is for everyone, even those who have no interest or knowledge of computer hardware whatsoever. Notice that if you ask many computer users what kind of processor they have the answer will be, "I have a Dell." That's honestly all they know. 

In other words, they know if they're driving a Ford or Chevy, but they have no idea what kind of engine or transmission they have.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

lharvey said:


> It is definitely a Semantic thing Norton System works.
> 
> You can go to their website and see if the FAQ's will help you more.
> 
> ...


It's true that ccApp.exe is part of Norton Antivirus, a Symantec product, but the fact that there's a message saying ccApp is shutting down doesn't necessarily mean that ccApp is responsible for the power down. It coulkd be that the application is just ending normally because a power down was initiated for some other reason.

It's also possible that the ccApp.exe is a trojan, and we could pursue that later if indicated, but the symptoms still sound like a heat problem to me. Since inspecting the processor fan is a simple matter, I'm suggesting that first.


----------



## RandB (Aug 13, 2002)

WOW thanks guys for all the replies, but my non-geek head is spinning :help: 

That overheating thing is a possibility - I remember just before all this trouble started, there was a day when I heard the fan in the computer running and running, when I normally hear it hardly at all. The room temperature where it is located never goes above 80 degrees at the most. I will definitely try to check the fan and make sure it is clean - hopefully I won't mess anything up...

To clarify, the computer goes through a normal shut-down process when this happens. It's just that I don't WANT it to shut down !! I will check out the fan - is there a way to test it, to see if it is still working? 

If that isn't the problem, I will be back to request more help - thanks much for the help so far!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

RandB said:


> I will check out the fan - is there a way to test it, to see if it is still working?


Just open your case and power your computer on briefly, while watching the processor fan of course. It'll either spin or it won't.


----------

